# BCM43225 Setup



## White_Mad_Hatter (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello all,

   I have a question. I have a Broadcom BCM43225 and I have been trying to get NDIS to work with the windows driver which apparently I can't do at this moment because the inf is bcmwl6.inf and NDIS only supports bcmwl5.inf. Dose anyone know of a bcmwl5.inf that will load the BCM43225 drivers? I don't mind having wireless on my laptop at the moment since it*'*s a server but I would like to use FreeBSD for a desktop as well if I can get the wireless to work.


----------



## avilla@ (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's the driver I use: http://people.FreeBSD.org/~avilla/files/bcmwl5.txz.

You might want to try this if the NDISulator in base doesn't work: https://github.com/richardpl/ndisulator.

In both cases, you'll have problems on amd64 with SMP (I have to set kern.smp.disabled=1 on loader prompt to avoid panices).


----------



## White_Mad_Hatter (Feb 19, 2012)

I am finally getting around to it and now I am getting this error in the *dmesg* output:


```
dark-knight# dmesg | tail -2
KLD bcmwl564_sys.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```

On the plus side I am way further then I just was at in trying to get my wireless working.  Now need to try to figure out what is causing this error.


----------



## avilla@ (Feb 19, 2012)

What did you exactly do?


----------



## White_Mad_Hatter (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is my history. Also there was no errors when I ran the ndisgen on the bcmwl5.inf bcmwl564.sys. I am using a SMP and FreeBSD amd64.


```
dark-knight# history | tail -6
    97  3:06    ndisgen bcmwl5.inf bcmwl564.sys
    98  3:06    cp bcmwl564_sys.ko /boot/modules/
    99  3:06    kldload bcmwl564_sys
   100  3:08    dmesg | tail -2
   101  14:13   logout
   102  14:13   history
   103  14:13   history | tail -6
```


----------



## avilla@ (Feb 20, 2012)

So I guess you're on amd64. If base NDISulator doesn't work, I suggest you try the one from the link I posted.


----------



## White_Mad_Hatter (Feb 20, 2012)

I noticed something else is the error. I did not see before


```
KLD if_ndis.ko: depends on ndisapi - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
KLD bcmwl564.ko: depends on ndis - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```

This might have been helpful.


----------



## avilla@ (Feb 21, 2012)

Your /usr/src might be newer (or older) than your installed system. They should always match each other. Try again after synchronizing them.


----------



## avilla@ (Feb 28, 2012)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> You might want to try this if the NDISulator in base doesn't work: https://github.com/richardpl/ndisulator.
> 
> In both cases, you'll have problems on amd64 with SMP (I have to set kern.smp.disabled=1 on loader prompt to avoid panices).



For your information, latest Git revision seems to have addressed SMP problems too. I'm now stressing it to see if I get a panic, but it appears to have made great progresses. That is/was my last problem: if it's fixed, I'll have fully working WLAN for the first time since I bought this laptop. And you will, too.


----------



## White_Mad_Hatter (Mar 1, 2012)

I had to go back to Linux (CentOS) and now I am using FreeBSD in KVM. I'll put in my spare HD and attempt again with the latest GIT and see what happens.  Also it seemed that my /usr/src was out of date.


----------

